# daughter board



## Nana22

Can you please help me in translating "daughter board" to Romanian? I cannot find it in dictionary. Thank you!


----------



## Haji Firouz

Nana22 said:


> Can you please help me in translating "daughter board" to Romanian? I cannot find it in dictionary. Thank you!


Hello,

I found a translation as "cartelă fiică" or "placă fiică" on a few sites (example), but I don't know how much they use these terms, in *these* forms precisely. It is definitely less known than the related "placă de bază" (motherboard) and Romanians do tend to use the English term in every day conversation, a lot of times, when it comes to technical things.

PS. To the moderators: Is it OK to reply in English? I know it's the Romanian forum, but I usually reply in the language of the OP.

Best regards,
Ana-Maria


----------



## Nana22

I've also found it as "adaptor secundar". It is a term used in Electronics. 
Not sure if I should have addressed the question in Romanian.

Thank you,
Elena


----------



## farscape

Placa fiică ar avea sens numai dacă pentru motherboard s-ar folosi placa mamă, dar termenul usual este placă de bază. 

Lăsând deoparte discuția cu circuit imprimat și placă (cartelă, poate de la card?), placă suplimentară/auxiliară superpozabilă e mai aproape de realitate.

Dar dacă românului îi place "placa fiică" cum am întâlnit în câteva referințe pe Net, ce pot eu sa zic?


----------

